# goat foaming at mouth



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Good Morning-

well Sweet Pea our almost 5 yr old boar doe ate to fast this morning and started to cough and then gagging, and then foam started coming out of her mouth and snot out of her nose..

any idea's

have her in a pen by herself right now and still foaming and snotting- 

Thank you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

massage her throat -- she has some grain stuck in her throat causing her to gag and foam at the mouth


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

it sounds like she has something stuck, all right. SHe will cough and foam 'til she gets it up. Careful massaging, if the esophagus is spasming, you could damage it. If you have acepromazine, you had dose her accordingly. It will act as a relaxant and let the matter [pass. But I suspect she'll get it up on her own. The extra saliva acts as a lubricant. -- keep us posted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it where me.... I would take her to the vet.... as the vet may need to go in with a tube to unblock her throat.... 

Make sure .....she doesn't eat anymore...as it will just build up to the point... that she will choke to death...... :hug:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

How's Sweat Pea? Sending a prayer out. :hug:


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

She is doing fine what ever it was must be gone. She is back to her noise sassy self

Thank you


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay! :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super .... :thumb: :leap:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

As I posted on another topic once, We were feeding our Nubian buckling apple slices and the way he chewed it the peel came off and made him do this too. It came out with all the foam he was producing.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I've seen goat kids choke on alfalfa pellets too, just gotta be careful with the pigs... um I meant goats


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Katrina -- LOL. That's why I call mine pyg-lets!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

There not fat, just fluffy! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> just gotta be careful with the pigs... um I meant goats


 :ROFL:



> There not fat, just fluffy! lol


 :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It scares mme when my girls inhale their grain like that. 

I swear they think they are starving and never fed. I am sure you never feed that girl as healthy as she looks. :applaud: 

I am glad she is fine now.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Same thing happening to my boer doe this morning. Do you think a little mineral oil would help? She only eats hay and a small amount of grain so I dont expect it to be anything large in there.


----------

